# Restaurant - Bunclody



## CMK (10 Jul 2012)

We are staying in Carlton Milrace for one night Saturday week - just wondered what restaurants are like in Bunclody?  Does The Chantry still exist?  What is the restaurant like in the hotel?.  Any suggestions of somewhere to book for the evening.  Its just for two of us.

Thanks


----------



## Sandals (10 Jul 2012)

Have you read . Check restaurants in the area also on Tripadvisor.


----------



## Maxie37 (10 Jul 2012)

Apparently the Shar Roe restaurant in Clonegall, which is near bunclody is fabulous, i've heard great reports but you need to book in advance for weekend


----------



## aoc (10 Jul 2012)

hav eaten in hotel rest a couple of times... v nice! 

also, enniscorthy is only 12-15 mins away and lots of restaurants there.
you can get a taxi in and out if you wanted to.

one in clonegal is v. expensive............ but gets great reviews...

enjoy the break!!


----------



## SarahMc (10 Jul 2012)

I second sha roe. It's really really good.


----------



## CMK (11 Jul 2012)

thanks for all recommendations


----------

